# Java in der CMD von Windows



## Pug (9. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade über dem Buch von F.Jobst "Programmieren in Java"... hier wird auch etwas über Java compilieren unter dem CMD von Windows erzählt.

Das wollte ich mal ausprobieren aber die Befehle wie "javac", "java", "javadoc" werden nicht erkannt!? Kann es sein das dieses Programme inder Version 6 garnicht mehr enthalten sind? Oder was mache ich verkehrt?

Für Tips wäre ich Dankbar... achso die Classpaths habe ich gesetzt... und in Eclipse funktioniert es auch ohne Probleme.

Gruß


----------



## Wildcard (9. Nov 2008)

Du musst schon Java installieren  :wink: 
Solltest du das getan haben, ist etwas schief gelaufen. Nochmal Installieren.
Du kannst es auch händisch erledigen. Entscheidend für die Auflösung der Executables ist bei Windows Systemen die PATH Variable.


----------



## Guest (10. Nov 2008)

hehe naja java hab ich installiert  und die variablen habe ich auch gesetzt:

C:\>set
CLASSPATH =.;C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_10\jre\lib\rt.jar
PATH = C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_10\bin

funzt nur immer noch nich  :shock:


----------



## Guest (11. Nov 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hehe naja java hab ich installiert  und die variablen habe ich auch gesetzt:
> 
> C:\>set
> CLASSPATH =.;C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_10\jre\lib\rt.jar
> ...


Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dies alles ist, was du in der Systemvariable PATH stehen hast (Systemvariable! Nicht Benutzervariable)


----------



## klein-odd (29. Nov 2008)

Hey !
Hast Du noch Probleme mit Java ?

Normalerweise wird *java* als Befehl gleich nach der Installation de JDK(und JRE) 
durch das System (Windows, Linux) erkannt. Ich meine als Windows : Windows2000 und XP.

Ist *java* dem Systemm unbekannt, ist die ganze Installation nicht in Ordnung.
Befehl *javac* startet den Compiler (nur, wenn JDK installiert wurde),
wenn man gleich nach der Installation die Umgebungsvariable gesetzt hat;
gesetzt bedeutet, zu dem Eintrag PATH pfad zum Ordner *bin* der java Installation 
addiert. Also zum Path ein Semikolon und dann der Ort des javac.
Z.B.: PTH;C:\Programme\Java\Jdk1.6.0_10\bin. (Sorgfältig den Pfadinhalt prüfen !) 


Hallo alle zusammen !

Ich habe ähnliche aber andere Sorgen.

Bei mir scheint die java Installtion zu funktionieren,
da das System auf java und javac wie im Bilderbuch reagiert.

Problem macht  jedenfalls das Starten 
der compillierten Programme(=Klassen),
die die Maschine nicht findet :

Nach dem Übersetzten von einer Datei (hier : start_0.java)
entstand die start_0.class, die die Maschine nicht ausführen will.
Nach mehrfacher Installation beschuldige ich mein System (Windows XP),
da es früher immer gut gelaufen war.
Und zwar auf dem selben Rechner läuft das Progrmm in ECLIPSE, 
die dieselbe java Installation ausnutzt, einwandfrei.

der Verlauf in der Console (*cmd*):

_C:\javatest>javac start_0.java

C:\javatest>java start_0
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: start_0
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: start_0
        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
Could not find the main class: start_0.  Program will exit._

Kann jemand raten, wo ich nach den Systemfehlern suchen kann ?
Ich will das Formatieren der Platte nicht durchführen.
Auf jedem sonst Rechner, den ich benutze, gibt es die Probleme nicht.
Anscheinend gibt es auch keine Viren.
Ob Linux, ob Windows, geht alles. 
Jedenfalls macht *java* nirgends mehr Probleme der Art "NoClassDefFoundError".

Schönes Wochenende !


----------



## klein-odd (29. Nov 2008)

Pardon, das früher geschriebene gilt nicht mehr.

Der Fehler war in dem Inhalt der CLASSPATH (Arbeitsplatz>(rechtklick)Eigenchaften>Erweitert>Umgebungsvariablen).

Einfach fehlte der Eintrag für aktuelles Verzeichnis, also Punkt.

Noch 1 Mal : schönes Wochenende allen Lesern , klein-odd


----------

